# Tempestade Tropical FRANKLIN (Atlântico 2011 #AL06)



## adiabático (13 Ago 2011 às 13:47)

Formou-se ontem, 12/8 a sexta depressão tropical da temporada, posteriormente promoviada a tempestade tropical Franklin.

De destacar a latitude a que se formou, 36ºN (pouco comum?).

Segundo o NHC não tem muito tempo para se intensificar, já que progride para águas mais frias.

Prevê-se a sua transição para um sistema extratropical - sendo que este último, ao que parece, poderá passar sobre os Açores...



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 130837
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...


----------



## adiabático (13 Ago 2011 às 13:51)




----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2011 às 19:12)

Este sistema formou-se mais a Norte do que é habitual, parece que poderá estar a ir em direcção aos Açores, mas a chegar lá muito provavelmente já não terá características tropicais.

Neste momento possui ventos de 75km/h, está previsto um enfraquecimento do FRANKLIN a partir de amanha


----------

